# 08 Archery Mount



## fireman333 (Feb 23, 2009)

Awsome mount. I am just getting ready to mount a 10 point buck shot this season with that exact same form(manikan).Congrats looks good.


----------



## JPN (Dec 10, 2007)

Very nice. How wide was he?


----------



## deanrb (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats on nice buck !!


----------



## SwampBuck16 (Apr 23, 2009)

nice Spread!


----------

